# Moreton island day trip



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all
I was thinking about going over to moreton island for a day trip doing a walk on the combie trader first 1 in the am & getting the last 1 back that arvo. If there is any one interested i will find out prices & times as this is just in the planing stage i was just wanting to know if any one was interested. If people are i will find out more info & we can all work out a time that is good for all going.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Sounds like a plan boggeyman!

I've been hanging out to fish Bulwar ever since I got my yak, used to go over there a lot in my old stink boat.
If you can find out the details that will be great. The only problem with walk on is it is first there best dressed or if there is a large party of the god squad coming over at the same time they get first preference. My son who was going over with a few mates wasn't allowed on because a hole bunch of them turned up and they reached there limit of passengers.

Any way you can put me down as a definite maybe, the other alternative is to go over for a week end, I have a 4x4 duel cab and recon I could stack a few yaks on the ladder rack.


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

i'd be very interested in this. let us know what you find out.

cheers


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Here's the linky to the Combie trader...... http://www.moreton-island.com/index.htm

Looks like Saturday is the cheapest time to go, just need to find out how much for the yak. I wonder if they class that as walk on luggage. :?


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all
I think if we can carry the yak's on it's only $5.00 extra but i will find out this week. if we pre book we will be able to get on. i will find out how much $s it will be then we can work out a weekend to make the booking. A over night trip is not out of the books i keen for that if it works out better.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

What about a trip along the beach at Bribie. I went up there for the first time yesterday and actually lost count of number of schools of Longtail Tuna smashing bait. Anywhere from 150 meters offshore out to as far as you could see. I was bleeding all day that I left the kayak at home. Not one boat to be seen chasing them. Im planning on heading up there with the yak as soon as I can, hopefully next Sunday if I can swing it.


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi 
I was thinking about fishing the surf side bribie island this comming weekend. as i told some the weekend just gone. i will be keen to go. let me know when & were i will be there.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Im hoping Sunday, but I have a 40th bash to attend on Saturday night so im not sure whether ill be able to rise too early for the trip up, you never know, it might be an early night.


----------



## JimH (Apr 10, 2007)

This could be the QUEENSLANDER weekend!

I also have a 4X4 with ladder racks, so could stack a few for a ferry ride. I'm actally thinking of getting a camper trailer (I'm too old to sleep on the ground!) to do such tips - fish the western side of Moreton and Straddy on the odd weekend.

Jim H


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi

good if we can get a few 4wd's & all put in for a over night trip that will be great. i will get prices this week & we will take it from there.
as for this weekend at bribie island surf side, i was thinking of launching from the last car park at the 4wd entry, around 5 5.30am sat or sunday if any 1 wants to come along all welcome.


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

i could be in for next sunday at bribie. the car park you are talking about is referred to as 8th avenue. just be warned that it's a known spot for rif raf to break into your car for a few lousy cents.


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi 
Im up for a new car park then just say were & when.


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

Gerard, or someone else.. if you start a new trip thread, I'll post a map of the area with depth markings. Don't want to see this thread hijacked


----------



## seabear (Jan 12, 2007)

To get onto the Combie(walk on) with kayak and baggage $70.00 each way to Moreton.

Take your 4x4 over and its treble that.

Cheers Tez.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi Guys ,

Im keen on a trip over there , I have a 4x4 aswell so why not make a weekend of it due to cost to get there and back?

Safa


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I just phoned the Combie trader, if you go on a Saturday, walk on with a kayak * IT COSTS $60 RETURN)*. 

Perhaps we can organise a day trip soon after the school holidays and a weekend when it gets a bit warmer.

The barge leaves Scarborough at 8.00 am, you dont have to pre book, but it would be an advantage.


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

that's a great price... especially with yak! I think pre-booking would be a good idea, no use getting all your gear to Scarborough and then not being able to get on.


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

I'd be keen for a walk on day trip after the school hoildays as well.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Yep. Day trip sounds good. Does Moreton get a run of Tailor in the winter?


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all

I have been 2 the trader to find out prices they told me walk on with kayak is $70.00 there & back for 1 day trip. so i think a day trip after the school break is in order. what say the first sat after the kids go back to school.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Boggy man would that be Saturday July the 14th ?

Sounds good to me. 

I was told it was $10 cheaper for a Saturday trip, but either way I dont care.

Will pay to book ahead, but I think I'll wait till a week to go to get some idea on weather conditions. Any strong winds from the west will make conditions unfishable.


----------



## JimH (Apr 10, 2007)

Looking good! I'm in, unless work interfers with plans. Let's keep an eye on the weather.

JimH


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

HELL YEAH! Bring it on!!! There's a little spot a couple of kms off the North East cape you can get these fellows on livies :wink:


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

FishinDan said:


> HELL YEAH! Bring it on!!! There's a little spot a couple of kms off the North East cape you can get these fellows on livies :wink:


Mate your ganna need to put an big out board on your yak to get to the north east cape and back on a day trip :wink: .

But hey you could get lucky. You can catch Cobia, Tuna, Mackerel, Snapper, Red emperors, Sweetlip, Parrot and others not far off the beach at Bulwar. There's also plenty of schools of Yakka and Slimey macs close by.
We wont mention the grey coats, but I hear they have a preference to Prowlers. :lol:


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

I've been wanting to take the cruiser over with the yak for a while... Keep fishing where that king came from and looking at Moreton thinking "I could paddle to here easy". A day trip is not cost effective for the car, but you can get these guys much closer to the ferry stop too... My brain was more thinking about an extended holiday while typing :roll:

Plenty of other places closer to the ferry to try as well.

Great idea for this too!


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all
we will keep this post open untill time to go. will be booking 1 week before the trip so i wont get turned away on the day. if any 1 wants to contact me regarding this trip or other trips my mobile Number is ( 0430424633) Mick.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Bump!

Is this still on??? 
are we looking at saturday the 14th of july???


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi
I still in i cant wait i will be booking this week some time.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

I hope the trip is still on ,
Im in for that w-end Saturday or Sunday 
Still just aday trip I presume?

bring it on ...................
Safa


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi
the moreton day trip is still on i will post times to be at the barge & prices this week. as for the sunday i will be at bribie ocean side the same time as allways


----------



## JimH (Apr 10, 2007)

Sat 14th! OMG, it's only a week and a half away. Still interested. Sat or Sun - will watch the weather.

JimH


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Saturdays is a better option as it is cheaper and less crowded. It can get booked out with returning fourbies and campers on Sunday, but we'll see what the weather is like.

For people who havent been to Bulwar before, there is big drop off that is only about 50+ mtrs off the beach that goes about 5 kms south to Curtin reef. It also gets further away from the beach the further south you go. There are also other drop offs that go east west just west and north of bulwar.
I have caught Red Emperor, Snapper, Sweatlip, Parrot, Tuna, big ugly Red Bass (poisonous) and loads of Yakka within 200 mtrs of Bulwar Wrecks. The current runs pretty quick there, so I find drifting the easiest way to fish . High tide on sat the 14th is around 9.00 am and its a new moon.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Im still very interested. Can you get a walk on pass for a family? We still havent been over to Moreton and im sure my wife and kids could find plenty to do while im fishing. Ill have a look into it a bit further and let you know if im a definate.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Shoey said:


> Can you get a walk on pass for a family? We still havent been over to Moreton and im sure my wife and kids could find plenty to do while im fishing.


Gerard
Last year my wife had a holiday at Bulwer and I went over and back with no car to have a look; as a passenger and return it was good value, but suggest the family be self contained as the shop takes a while to find there.

The run across the Bay is sensational, and try for a sunset return barge as its special as the sun is sinking


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

Looks like I won't be able to make it now... my turn to do the weekend shift at work 

Hopefully I can weasel my way out of it and change this post.


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi 
I will be posting info about cost for single walk on & family walk on tomoro night as well as times to be there.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

If we get a few to turn up, is the barge going to allow 5 or 6 yaks on at one time?


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Shoey said:


> If we get a few to turn up, is the barge going to allow 5 or 6 yaks on at one time?


Gearard I dont think it would be a problem on Saturday, Most busiest time is Friday arvo and Sunday. Its a big barge and there is ample room to stack a few yaks.

Here is the link to prices http://www.moreton-island.com/price.php a family day trip would be nice. I may take my tribe too. :?

BTW the last I heard was the little shop a bulwar is closed????? May pay to take enough food for the day, you can purchase food and beer  on the barge.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

We find out on Tuesday night when my son's footy game is. If its on the Saturday that's going to put an end to my trip. Otherwise Im pretty keen on a family event if the cost isnt too much.


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi
time is coming fast 
the price for the day trip is

walk on single kayak $70 return
all kayak's must be mobile (trollyed)
time to be there no later than 730am
booking is a must payment in full is asap no later than the day before. the sooner payment is made the better chance of not getting turned away on the day.

I will be paying this friday. 
if there is any 1 not have a trolly i will be able to put a second yak ontop of mine.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I booked in today.... 

The lady said I can pay on the morning, but will pay early next week just in case.


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi 
I booked today as well the girl said it will be $60.00 saturday special book first then you can pay on the day but i will try to get down there this week to pay in full.

who's in for the day (how many r coming)


----------

